# "No space left on device" für Sessions obwohl genug Platz da ist?



## sam (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo Jungs,

       mein Webserver (Debian) macht mir im Moment ein wenig Kummer.
 Da er im Moment so großer Belastung wie nie ausgesetzt wird (noch nicht besonders viel, allerdings eben mehr als in der Vergangenheit), verabschiedet er sich gelegentlich mit folgender Fehlermeldung:


> Warning: Unknown(): write failed: No space left on device (28) in Unknown on line 0
> Warning: Unknown(): Failed to write session data (files). Pleasy verify that the current settings of session.save_path is correct (/var/lib/php4) in Unknown on line 0


 _df_ sagt folgendes:


```
Filesystem		 1K-blocks	 Used Available Use% Mounted on
 /dev/hda1			 521748	 48320	446924 10% /
     /dev/hda5			  5119900   1720276   3399624  34% /usr
 /dev/hda6			 5119900	813644 4306256 16% /var
 /dev/hda7			 65312284	 1376 65310908 1% /home
 none				 513968		48 513920 1% /tmp
```
 
 Ein Neustart löst das Problem, allerdings kann ich ja niemanden anstellen, der das Tag und Nacht überwacht und bei Bedarf neustartet 
  Kennt jemand diese Problematik? Falsche Konfiguration des Apache? Falsche Werte in der php.ini? Ich bin ratlos 

   mfg
   sam


----------



## Arne Buchwald (26. Mai 2005)

Quotas gesetzt?


----------



## sam (27. Mai 2005)

Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Quotas gesetzt?


  Kannst du mir sagen, wo ich sehen kann ob Quotas gesetzt worden sind?

  mfg
  sam


----------



## phap69 (17. Juni 2005)

Habe exakt das gleiche Problem. Allerdings muß ich den Webserver nicht neu starten. 

Was ist das mit den quotas? Würde mich auch sehr interessieren. Leider ist dieser thread ja schon einige Wochen alt, ich hoffe sehr es findet sich eine Antwort auf dieses Problem, da die Benutzer meiner Seite dadurch immer von der Datenbank auf welche Sie zugreifen getrennt werden und sich quasi jedesmal neu anmelden müssen.

Vielen Dank für jeden Hinweis


----------

